# The New BMW 3 Series



## tome (Mar 11, 2005)

When will the 2009 Coupe be available?


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it only me...that don't quite like the new tailights...


----------



## 53 TURK (Feb 22, 2008)

the new taillights "to me" is a disappointment


----------



## tdd (Sep 18, 2002)

> Hard drive for audio files and navigation system
> The features of the navigation system Professional include a hard drive integrated in the vehicle. The storage medium with a capacity of 80 GB provides outstandingly fast access to digital maps for navigation purposes and can also be used for an extensive collection of music files. The system enables music files to be transferred to the hard drive from a CD, MP3 player or USB stick.


I love this feature. No more dealing with an ipod or cd's. Just open a file on the hd ("Dad's Greatest Hits"), load the music, and I'm good to go


----------



## bsd107 (Jul 18, 2008)

tdd said:


> I love this feature. No more dealing with an ipod or cd's. Just open a file on the hd ("Dad's Greatest Hits"), load the music, and I'm good to go


Don't get too excited if you care about sound quality. From the announcements so far, it doesn't support any lossless audio codecs. I.e. no AppleLossless, no Windows Media Lossless, or even FLAC. Only WMA, ACC, and MP3 - and they haven't stated which bitrates are supported.

If you use the car to rip from a CD-Audio to the hard drive, it'll only do WMA 128kbps, which is a ludicrously low bitrate IMHO....


----------



## GinoDotCom (Jun 22, 2008)

The technology is great, I'm jealous. However I'm curious to see the pics for the coupe, as the pictures of the sedan didn't really 'excite' me.


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

bsd107 said:


> Don't get too excited if you care about sound quality. From the announcements so far, it doesn't support any lossless audio codecs. I.e. no AppleLossless, no Windows Media Lossless, or even FLAC. Only WMA, ACC, and MP3 - and they haven't stated which bitrates are supported.
> 
> If you use the car to rip from a CD-Audio to the hard drive, it'll only do WMA 128kbps, which is a ludicrously low bitrate IMHO....


I agree 128 kbps is terrible! Sound neat in theory, but that is not good quality. Does anyone know how they are ripped in the infinitis and cadillacs?


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

bsd107 said:


> If you use the car to rip from a CD-Audio to the hard drive, it'll only do WMA 128kbps, which is a ludicrously low bitrate IMHO....


At least it's WMA, and not MP3, at 128kbps.

Aside from that, I'm curious what the North American rollout will have in terms of diesel engine selections. Should be interesting to see.


----------



## bmwadam (Nov 6, 2007)

It looks great in the picutres (although the tailights still kinda suck). But this isnt the new 3, this is a mid life facelift. Of course I am still on the fence about buying one. I have a hard time thinking about buying a car that dose not have a temp. gauge or an oil dipstick.....


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

"...7-speed *sports automatic transmission *with double clutch will be presented for the Coupe and the Convertible of the series. This allows further improved acceleration figures in the models BMW 335i Coupe and BMW 335i Convertible, and combines this added dynamic performance - *as compared to the standard 6-speed manual transmission - with the comfort features of an automatic transmission*."

1. So wait a minute, is it an automatic or is it a double/dual clutch manual with no clutch pedal? Is there a torque converter?

2. Is it only the 335i and 335 'vert that you can get this new transmission on or could you get it on the 320d?

3. Final question, can someone convert all these metric numbers to U.S.?


----------



## Ransome (Jan 20, 2007)

Is it just me? This looks like a downsized 5 series. Love the look of my '07 vert, not too wild about this. My next car to replace is my 5er in 2012. Hope I like that model change in 2011.


----------



## Coco Savage (Mar 18, 2006)

i dont like the new front so much....its not better or worse then what it replaced


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

So do the petrol versions get better gas mileage than the current 3 series or not?

percentage? numbers? 3 mpg better? 5, 10? 1?

Seems like a bunch of marketing mumbo jumbo, dance-arama to me.



"With all engine types, both the Saloon and the Touring model boast superior fuel consumption and exhaust emission levels than those of their competitors of comparable output."


----------



## 330iGuy07 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've hated the taillights of the new 3 series sedans since they were introduced in this generation a few years ago. The coupe taillights, especially on an M3, are far better and should have been used on the entire 3 lineup.


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not too thrilled with the new tail lights.


----------



## Bavar3 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm curious as to when they'll offer the 7-speed across the E9x platform; for a non-manual, I'm guessing that's about as good as it gets.


----------



## efotysixthree30 (Dec 12, 2007)

dissappointed, was looking to upgrade.


----------



## magnetchick (Jul 23, 2008)

I miss the rubber strips down the sides. To me, that's part of the BMW's characteristic look, and I wish they'd put them back. Plus, they help keep other cars' doors from dinging yours.


----------



## vivek_v_rane (Apr 28, 2007)

Fulltone74 said:


> I'm not too thrilled with the new tail lights.


Not many are... thank god for black line tail lights! :thumbup:


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

i saw a brand new 09 completely debadged (even the bmw logo was covered up) e90 in barbera red two days ago in newark. i was completely shocked. didnt think id see one around this early. oh and the tail lights look a lot better in person than in pics. i was dissapointed at the tail lights at first but theyre growing on me


----------



## skiesforme (Sep 15, 2008)

Was it the 09 Coupe you saw. Im just praying they dont change the tail lights on the 335i Coupe...
Else I'll go with the 08 Coupe.. I just don't like the 2007 sedan type tail lights...


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

no no it was a sedan... the coupes tail lights are hott... the pre-09 sedan tail lights looked bad, i agree


----------

